# Bus Types 15/16/17 April 2016



## oz (Jan 17, 2006)

Bus Types 2016
All the best, and welcome to Bus Types VW Show 15/16 & 17 April 2016 for all VW camper lovers 
Enjoy a great week-end break with us at the Oswestry showground where you will find like-wise people who just love their Buses!
Lined-up for your pleasure, you will be able to see some of the best VW buses from within the UK. All variants of the VW camper van which will include split screen / bay windows / T25's / T4's & T5's
Throughout the weekend, there will be Autojumble stalls stocking pre-loved bits 'n' pieces, together with our massive trade area where you will be able to get those hard-to-find items for your cherished vehicles, new & spare parts together with VW memorabilia.
As always, show and shine and special bus displays will be there for you to wander around in the central arena.
On Friday and Saturday nights, boogie the night away with music from your favourite DJ and topping this off with 2 live bands.
Start the show season well with a visit to Bus Types

The show goes on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 
•	Show & shine on Saturday and Sunday
•	Professional BMX freestyle Display
•	Adult Fun rides
•	Food & drink stalls
•	Cooking in a camper demonstrations 
•	Two great bands live on stage weekend - welcoming back the well-liked tribute band - kings of Lyon
•	Hero's and Villains fancy dress party
•	2 Licensed Bars
•	Professional security
•	Shower & water facilities
•	Medical Team
•	Children's entertainment, competitions & activities
•	Early evening family disco

Your dog is welcome to stay at the showground!
Last year was a great show with more people attending than ever with over 180 traders
Visit us at http://www.bus-types.co.uk Enquiries Tel: 01745338674. 
[email protected] General /autojumble / advanced tickets / traders
[email protected] Show vehicles / club displays

Later on in the year - don't forget to pop over and see the All Types VW Show @ Bodelwyddan Castle http://www.all-types.co.uk and Dubs Mania at Telford http://www.dubs-mania.co.uk


----------



## Alan Smiths (Oct 27, 2021)

Cool buses. I think they have their advantages if you are a fan of camping. However, they are not very convenient for long trips. Especially if you need to transport people. Honestly, it's hard for me to imagine using them for bus rental paris or for travel between cities. Although I may be wrong. What do you think?


----------

